# Elite Car Care - Trading at Early Edition on Sunday 17th April



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Due to the massive success of the Edition38 show the team have organised a second show earlier in the year. The Venue is:

Northampton Saints Rugby Ground
Franklin's Gardens
Weedon Road
Northampton
NN5 5BG

A selection of the UK's finest VWs will be on display along with a number of traders (including ourselves).

See you there.. :thumb:

Alex


----------

